

Isolator++ (Easy Unit Testing for C++) released - borisk
http://www.typemock.com/isolatorpp-product-page

======
jameskilton
Excuse me? 40 tests per run for $49 for "hobbyists"?

$1200 (TWELVE HUNDRED) for unlimited tests?

Oh, and Windows only. Nothing to see here, move along.

~~~
borisk
The .NET version of Isolator is nearly as expensive and sells very well. $1200
is equal to employing a C++ developer for 2 or 3 days in US/Western Europe.

~~~
royosherove
As I said before, We think this is a cost that repays itself in the first few
days of usage. people have used the .NET version and found it valuable. In
C++, the situation is even more problematic than in .NET - the price, almost
the same.

